# Throwing up and gagging



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Yesterday DH called me at work late in the afternoon and told me that Murray had thrown up several times. He said each time he gagged and hacked a bit, then threw up. He also said that every time he went out yesterday he was eating lots of grass.

He threw up a total of 4 times yesterday and the last time had a HUGE, long piece of a weed in it. After that he seemed ok other than occasionally batting at the side of his mouth with his paw. His nose remained cool & moist. Once it had been 3 hours since the last episode of vomiting I gave him some soft boiled rice and water. He ate well and drank and kept it down, but again did the batting at the side of his mouth.

I took a flashlight and had DH hold him so I could look over the inside of his mouth, but could not see any signs of anything amiss. 

He woke me up in the middle of the night with a bit of a gacky cough. I took him out and he wanted to eat grass again, but I didn't let him. We came back in and he drank well, but still was coughing. I took him in the bathroom and steamed it up real heavy with a hot shower running and we sat in there for about 20 minutes. He fell asleep and I took him back to bed.

This morning he ate ok, but again did some of the hacking and brought up a bit of mucusy fluid with a bit of grass in it.

He has played and seems fine other wise. 

I'd take him to the vet today, but our roads are a sheet of ice and I'm afraid to try and get out unless it's an emergency. I talked to a friend and she mentioned him maybe having worms, but he is on Interceptor. He did have worms when I first got him and the vet had us treat him with Pyrantel and said all we needed to do after that was keep him on the Interceptor. I still have the bottle of Pyrantel, should I maybe go ahead and give him a dose of it?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh poor Murray. Sally it does not sound like worms, but if it continues I would take him to the vet or at least call your vet today. I am less concerned because he is eating and drinking... if he gets lethargic and not interested in treats I would be more concerned.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks, Missy. I really didn't think he acted like he was wormy either. DH is convinced he has something small stuck down in his throat, but I would think if that were the case he would be doing it all the time, not just every once in a while. He doesn't act like it is difficult to eat or drink.

I boiled him a chicken breast and minced it up for him this morning. He ate it just fine and so far has kept it down.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sally, just to put your mind at ease call your vet and explain the episodes. They will let you know what to look for.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Just finished talking to vet clinic. They didn't seem to be overly concerned since he is eating and drinking, although still acting like he might heave occasionally. Said to watch him close and bring him in if he gets worse or doesn't get over it in a few days. They also agreed that if something was caught in his throat he would be doing a lot more choking, gagging type stuff and wouldn't drink without problems.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sally, do you give Murray bully sticks or anything similar and have you given him one recently? Cody has done that and it's really taken some work to find a long string of it caught on a tooth and then occassionally getting caught in his throat (hence the gagging).


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Jill,
I've never fed bully sticks because the thought of them really grosses me out. I did notice there was a really long piece of grass in it when he threw up the last time. I hadn't thought about something being hooked around one of his teeth. I'll look his mouth over again.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm glad you spoke to your vet. I agree if he was having constant discomfort or something was stuck in his throat he would not be eating and drinking. My vet gets concerned with too much grass eating. Many dogs do it for the same reason cats do to remove hairballs or something else that is not passing through the stomach the way it should, but according to them an over amount of grass can cause it's own problems.

Hope all is better today, please keep us posted.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad he's eating and drinking ok. I would check inside his mouth and around his teeth to see if anything is red or looks amiss especially on the side he is pawing. 

I hope he just continues to get better. Too bad about the ice. Living in CA, I've never had that problem. What a PITA that must be!


----------



## Canuck (Nov 4, 2009)

Canuck had the same problem right before Christmas. I called the vet and he told me the same thing. If he is eating ok and it doesn’t happen again then you are fine. Just make sure he gets water and food. I was giving him rice and then started to mix rice in with his food. 
When it happened to me I thought he had something stuck. He got sick around 4 or 5 times with in a couple of hours. The thing that shocked me was after he got sick he wanted to play. 
I think canuck just ate something outside he shouldn’t have or he got a bug. However all is well now. 
hope that helps


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Just thought I would post an update.
No vomiting today. There was one time when he was laying in the chair next to me and his tummy was kinda jerking like he was getting ready to, but he didn't. I did notice he had been drooling a bit while he slept, but he does that occasionally.

After drinking some water he did one of the 'gack' cough things, but no vomiting. Also one brief spell of batting his paw at his cheek. We checked his mouth over again, but still do not see anything amiss.

He went out and pooped a little while ago. DH said he didn't poop any yesterday. The poop was a bit less bulky than usual and had some odd looking bumps in it, but no blood or anything that would really concern me.

After he came back in he ate and drank well and seems to be his usual self tonight, so hopefully whatever was going on is over with. It's a bitter cold night, so we are going to snuggle on the sofa and watch movies after dinner.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Glad to hear he is feeling better! Maybe he ate something else that upset his tummy and so he ate a bunch of grass to make him vomit? My childhood dobie used to do this whenever she got into something she shouldn't have.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for the update. glad murray is feeling better,


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Sally I hope Murray is ok. Murphy was batting at the side of his mouth yesterday. I looked and couldn't see anything amiss. Let us know how Murray is doing!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, other than sleeping so soundly he somehow managed to fall out of bed and scare the **** out of me last night, Murray seems just fine.

Went out and took care of business, was aggravated I didn't want to stay out and play for awhile (hello, it's 1 bloomin' degree out, no way) and came back in to eat a hearty breakfast.

Thanks for all the support yesterday. I was freaking out over my baby having something wrong and the icy roads making it too dangerous to rush to the vets office.


----------

